# Public HTML Folder



## surrender (1. September 2004)

Hi.


Wie kann ich für einen User ein Verzeichnis anlegen, das dann unter "http://domain.de/~user" eingesehen werden kann?

Wird ja oft benutzt wie sicher manche wissen.


----------



## Sinac (1. September 2004)

Mit einem Webserver?!


----------



## imweasel (1. September 2004)

Hi,

wenn du einen apache nutzt, dann schau einfach mal in die Dokumentation!

LINK


----------



## surrender (1. September 2004)

Danke, das hat mir wirklich geholfen.
Geht nun alles so, wie ichs mir gewünscht hatte.


----------

